# Canon DPP, EOS Utility and Picture Style Editor Updated



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 3, 2015)

```
Canon has updated DPP, EOS Utility and the Picture Style editor and brought support for the EF 11-24mm f/4L and the brand new T6s & T6i cameras.</p>
<p><strong>Digital Photo Professional 3.14.48</strong>

Changes for Digital Photo Professional 3.14.48 Updater:</p>
<ul>
<li>Supports EF 11-24mm f/4L USM</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Digital Photo Professional 4.2.10</strong>

Changes for Digital Photo Professional 4.2.10 Updater:</p>
<ul>
<li>Supports 32-bit OS (Windows)</li>
<li>Supports EOS 8000D / EOS REBEL T6s / EOS 760D, EOS Kiss X8i / EOS REBEL T6i / EOS 750D, EOS M3.</li>
<li>Supports EF 11-24mm f/4L USM, EF-M 22mm f/2 STM, EF-M 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM, EF-M 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM, EF-M 55-200mm f/4.5-6.3 IS STM.</li>
</ul>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>EOS Utility 2.14.20</strong>

Changes for EOS Utility 2.14.20 Updater:</p>
<ul>
<li>Supports EF 11-24mm f/4L USM</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>EOS Utility 3.2.10</strong>

Changes for EOS Utility 3.2.10:</p>
<ul>
<li>Supports EOS 8000D / EOS REBEL T6s / EOS 760D, EOS Kiss X8i / EOS REBEL T6i / EOS 750D, EOS M3.</li>
<li>Supports EF 11-24mm f/4L USM.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Picture Style Editor 1.15.10</strong>

Changes for Picture Style Editor 1.15.10 Updater:</p>
<ul>
<li>Supports EOS 8000D / EOS REBEL T6s / EOS 760D, EOS Kiss X8i / EOS REBEL T6i / EOS 750D, EOS M3.</li>
</ul>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=14815" target="_blank">The-Digital-Picture</a>] | <a href="http://usa.canon.com/cusa/support/professional/professional_cameras/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank">You can download these updates at Canon USA</a></p>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 4, 2015)

what is a EOS 8000D ?


----------



## donn (Apr 4, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> what is a EOS 8000D ?



was curious too. looked it up and saw an entry on wiki that they call the 760D as 8000D in Japan.


----------



## lintoni (Apr 4, 2015)

DPP 4 now runs on 32 bit Windows... hmm...


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 6, 2015)

lintoni said:


> DPP 4 now runs on 32 bit Windows... hmm...



But my 60d doesn't qualify anymore for the download, hmm2... I realize they probably have to pay some license fees to 3rd parties for every serial# entered, but imho it's a bit early to phase out the previous model. Or they just blacklisted my specific camera body


----------



## lintoni (Apr 6, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > DPP 4 now runs on 32 bit Windows... hmm...
> ...


Was it ever supported/compatible with DPP4? I know that when they launched DPP4, it was originally only compatible with the current full frame bodies, with (some) additional bodies added later. If so, maybe you've entered the serial number incorrectly? Have you tried downloading from a different Canon site, eg Canon USA?

What surprised me was that they stated DPP4.0 would only run on 64 bit architectures (which I suppose is true, it's DPP4.2 that adds 32 bit suport) which was one of the major factirs that led me to upgrade my laptop.

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/news/digital_photo_professional_4_0_launched.do


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 6, 2015)

lintoni said:


> Have you tried downloading from a different Canon site, eg Canon USA?



Nah, didn't bother but used my 6d serial# instead. For me it's not about dpp but eos utility 4 which has the same check in place. But you're correct, my 60d isn't supported in any case. I wish they'd clearly say so in the error message instead of simply stating that the sn# isn't valid.


----------



## lintoni (Apr 6, 2015)

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/news/dpp_4_1_50_available_with_support_for_more_cameras.do



> You can download DPP 4.1.50 now, free of charge, from Canon Europe’s support site here. Just click on your camera - EOS-1D X, EOS-1D C, EOS 5D Mark III, EOS 5D Mark II, EOS 6D, EOS-1D Mark IV, EOS 70D, EOS 7D Mark II, EOS 7D, EOS 700D and EOS 100D - and select DPP 4.1.50 from the software options to download.



Maybe you'll get 60D supoort in DPP 4.3?

I do like DPP for its Digital Lens Optimiser with compatible Canon lenses.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 6, 2015)

lintoni said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > lintoni said:
> ...


Hi marsu! 

It is as lintoni said. DPP 4.x was launched with a support for some bodies and other - recent - additional bodies were added later. The 60D is not (yet - if ever) supported. So you'll have to stay with DPP 3.x with the latest version V3.14.48 availabe (Canon says, it can be installed in parallel). I hope Canon makes their latest sw also available for long term Canon users with old but sprightly equipment  


> Or they just blacklisted my specific camera body


maaan... you seem to feel quite important to the world and Canon 
But I am sure that's not the reason despite your extensive use of ML


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 6, 2015)

lintoni said:


> Maybe you'll get 60D supoort in DPP 4.3?



I somehow doubt it, they probably want to save themselves the testing work. I can understand this for eos util since accessing digic4 cameras probably is different from the recent models, but for dpp it makes you wonder what the big deal is with supporting the older ones.



lintoni said:


> I do like DPP for its Digital Lens Optimiser with compatible Canon lenses.



Does "Digital Lens Optimiser" really make a difference... and what is it anyway? After reading Canon's site, I still don't understand what it's doing, distortion/vignetting correction? http://web.canon.jp/imaging/dlo/howto/index.html


----------



## lintoni (Apr 6, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you'll get 60D supoort in DPP 4.3?
> ...


I think the European site explains better. (Edit - no, I'm wrong, the European site is much briefer,that's all  ) Lens corrections and diffraction effects and apparently it also mitigates some of the effects of the low pass filter, so you still have some protection against moiré effects but regain some of the sharpness lost to the low pass filter.

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/dpp_3_11_software_explained.do


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 7, 2015)

After I installed Digital Photo Professional 3.14.48 it refused to open so I ended up uninstalling it and reinstalling Digital Photo Professional 3.14.47.

Have no idea what was wrong as no error message came up, it just would not open. 

Now 3.14.47 works fine, just as it did before.

I use version 3 as I dislike the EOS utility that comes with version 4.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 7, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> After I installed Digital Photo Professional 3.14.48 it refused to open so I ended up uninstalling it and reinstalling Digital Photo Professional 3.14.47.


Sorry to hear that.

I had no issues installing 3.14.48 on a PC and a laptop (both Win7 64 bit).


----------



## DangHuynh (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm not sure anyone having the same problem I have for this Digital Photo Professional 3.14.48.1 version.

Converting from RAW to JPEG:
1. I've noticed that the file size is little bigger - typical I have around 8MB for 4096x273 but this version is 10-15MB size.
2. The picture noise is noticed - first I thought I had bad lighting but not.

Gears: 5DIII, 7DII, 24-105mmL f4, 70-200mmL f2.8


----------

